# Eminence prices ?'s



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I have heard that because of the pricing of neo that everyones prices are in creasing. And seeing that someone mentioned on other forums that eminence prices are going up a few hundred I wondered if this is true or not.

I know prices will be going up soon but are all the Eminence products going up a few hundred?

I was looking at buying a 3015Lf for an Ewave in the future. I have always wanted a 2226 instead but the average price of 180 for the 3015Lf was a lot cheaper than the 2226 $500 avg. But now that the price might have gone up possibly a few hundred that makes them much closer in price.

SO is this true for the Eminence?

I might have to look at the 2226 instead. I would most likely buy a used one. I cant always find good deals on the 2226 so I was going to buy the new 3015Lf but now that might not even be an option.

But then again I have always wanted to find an excuse to buy Johns TD15's.

So that being said is it true about the pricing for Eminence?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The price increase has already taken place. The 3015LF used to sell in the 140 - 180 range, it is currently in the 310 -325 range.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I think the price change was about a month ago...

I'd be surprised if they'd go up again soon, since the increase has been so dramatic.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks. I haven't been online in awhile and just read about the price increase. So I had to ask. PLUS I didn't see any pricing specifically on the 3015Lf. But now I know. WOW

I will have to check out other speakers now. As long as Johns dont go up any more I think I will just have to save and buy the TD 15s from him for about 285 a piece.


----------

